# 2006 Altima V6 idling problem



## sullmate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have 135K on this Altima. It just started idling very low. It doesn't stall just sounds like it wants to stall. The spark plugs were changed at 120K. It never had this problem before. It has an auto tranny. Any ideas ? The check engine light has not come on. Is there an engine code that might diagnose this idling problem? I don't want to bring the car to a Nissan dealer, if possible.
Thanks for your help.
Sullmate


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

may just need to have the idle reset, have you ever sprayed any cleaners into the throttle body to clean it?


----------

